# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  وب سایت بر اساس تکنولوژی Silverlight

## shahab_ksh

مایکروسافت یه جستجوگری رو بر مبانی *Silverlight* راه اندازی کرده بد نیست ببینید
http://www.tafiti.com

----------


## programmable

با حاله! راستی استفاده از این تکنولوژی به چه چیزایی نیاز داره؟
تو  VS2008 حتما قابلیت و کنترل هاش هستن!

----------


## shahab_ksh

مثل flash player بر روی مرورگرها نصب میشه برای دات نت هم کنترل هایی بر این مبنا ساخه شده و میشه

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

Silverlight خیلی منو اذیت کرد!
شاید چون ابتدای راهش هست طبیعی باشه اما بیش از حد به دانش جاوا اسکریپت و XAML متکی هست.
راه خیلی زیادی رو باید طی کنه تا بتونه جای Flash رو بگیره و به نظر من در حال حاضر توجه زیادی بهش نمیشه...!
حتی محیط Blend نیز بسیار جا داره تا بتونه در برابر Flash عرض اندام کنه...
در کنار قدرت باور نکردنی Intellisense برای جاوا اسکریپت در VS 2008 و کتابخانه ی Open Source ای که در CodePlex برای Silverlight با نام Silverlight 1.0 JavaScript Intellisense عرضه شده، همه و همه حرکات مثبتی در جهت جای دادن Silverlight به عنوان یک محصول قابل اطمینان در کنار برنامه ی وب هست.
Silverlight مزایای زیادی داره. این مزایا به مرور مشخص میشن.
در نهایت اون خدایی! که تونست AJAX رو با اون همه دغدغه هایی که برای غیر انحصاری نگه داشتن اون وجود داشت در VS به روش خودش وارد و برنامه نویس رو مجبور به استفاده از اون بکنه، مطمئنا میتونه کاری کنه که Silverlight نیز در دراز مدت به عنوان یک عضو جدا ناپذیر و لاینفک برنامه های وب استفاده بشه!

موفق باشید.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> Silverlight خیلی منو اذیت کرد!
> شاید چون ابتدای راهش هست طبیعی باشه اما بیش از حد به دانش جاوا اسکریپت و XAML متکی هست.
> راه خیلی زیادی رو باید طی کنه تا بتونه جای Flash رو بگیره و به نظر من در حال حاضر توجه زیادی بهش نمیشه...!
> حتی محیط Blend نیز بسیار جا داره تا بتونه در برابر Flash عرض اندام کنه...
> در کنار قدرت باور نکردنی Intellisense برای جاوا اسکریپت در VS 2008 و کتابخانه ی Open Source ای که در CodePlex برای Silverlight با نام Silverlight 1.0 JavaScript Intellisense عرضه شده، همه و همه حرکات مثبتی در جهت جای دادن Silverlight به عنوان یک محصول قابل اطمینان در کنار برنامه ی وب هست.
> Silverlight مزایای زیادی داره. این مزایا به مرور مشخص میشن.
> در نهایت اون خدایی! که تونست AJAX رو با اون همه دغدغه هایی که برای غیر انحصاری نگه داشتن اون وجود داشت در VS به روش خودش وارد و برنامه نویس رو مجبور به استفاده از اون بکنه، مطمئنا میتونه کاری کنه که Silverlight نیز در دراز مدت به عنوان یک عضو جدا ناپذیر و لاینفک برنامه های وب استفاده بشه!
> 
> موفق باشید.


آیا به نظر شما codeplex میتواند سکویی برای opensource شدن محصولات ماکروسافت باشد؟آیا اکثر کارمند های توسعه نرم افزار ماکروسافت در آن عضو هستند؟
البته میدانم آن سایت هم از license های بخصوصی استفاده میکند،ولی محصولات جدید ms که شما اشاره کردید در آنها حرکات مثبتی دیده میشود.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

مایکروسافت، تحت فشار افکار عمومی گاهی اوقات نرم افزارهای باز متنی منتشر می کنه که البته دو حالت داره.
در حالت اول که لایسنس مایکروسافت رو برای اونها در نظر میگیره، اجازه ی هیچگونه دخل و تصرف و انتشار مجدد محصول رو نمیده.
در حالت دوم، اجازه ی تغییر رو میده اما این کار رو برای منافع خودش انجام میده. برای توسعه ی محصولاتی از خودش تا کاربران با مشارکت در توسعه ی اون، بتونن کاربران بیشتری رو برای استفاده از اون ترغیب کنن. که البته در این حالت باز هم محدودیت هایی رو هر چند اندک در نظر میگیره. 

اسم این نوع رفتارها رو Open Source بودن نمیگذارن.

موفق باشید.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> مایکروسافت، تحت فشار افکار عمومی گاهی اوقات نرم افزارهای باز متنی منتشر می کنه که البته دو حالت داره.
> در حالت اول که لایسنس مایکروسافت رو برای اونها در نظر میگیره، اجازه ی هیچگونه دخل و تصرف و انتشار مجدد محصول رو نمیده.
> در حالت دوم، اجازه ی تغییر رو میده اما این کار رو برای منافع خودش انجام میده. برای توسعه ی محصولاتی از خودش تا کاربران با مشارکت در توسعه ی اون، بتونن کاربران بیشتری رو برای استفاده از اون ترغیب کنن. که البته در این حالت باز هم محدودیت هایی رو هر چند اندک در نظر میگیره. 
> 
> اسم این نوع رفتارها رو Open Source بودن نمیگذارن.
> 
> موفق باشید.


من هم این سخن شما را قبول دارم.ولی به نظر من واژه تجارت چیزی هست که هیچ وقت تغییر نمیکند،حتی پیشتیبان میلیونر ubunto هم در فکر درآند زایی تا چند سال دیگر است و نوکیا هم به این دلیل symbian را باز متن کرد که فروش mobile cell های خودش بیشتر شود.به هر حال من فکر میکنم codeplex نقطه عطفی هست.

----------

